# The Florida Fisherman ll Does Deep Drop



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: The white-line bottom machines of yesteryear were good, very good. However, they could not even begin to compare with today's state of the art fish finders. Before we go deep, really deep, take a look: 
(bottom machine photos by Captain Bryon Holland)


Come along as together we see exactly what these modern day bottom machines are capable of. Let's board the Florida Fisherman ll:
Before boarding the Florida for our 63 hour Deep Drop adventure, long time first mate Mr. Will McClure says good-buy to his real ladies, wife Kara, and daughter Madison:

See you Sunday morning. We are out of here:


Madeira Beach's warm, crystal clear, tropical water is ever so hard to leave:

But leave we must. Tammy, you make leaving easier:


After a good nights rest it's tuna time:

Early morning is, once again, time for:


And more fish. Jeff, that's a BIG BOY!

Must admit, food is always on our minds. Would you believe pineapple upside-down cake 125+ miles off Madeira Beach? Believe it!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like the fish are hungry also:

On these over-night trips we catch a lot of fish, however, it's the people that make the trip. People like Vilnius Lithuania's Mr. Vytautas Zukauskas:
 
Due to the architecture of Vilnius, this 'Jerusalem of the North' has been declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site:


Mr. Zukauskas is a PhD candidate at the ISM University of Management, University of Angers:

Vytautas has never caught a fish over a couple of pounds. Can he catch our Florida fish? Well! Even Captain Mark Hubbard is amazed:



Jeff, they are beautiful:

Way to go, Ed. From past experience we know Ed can catch the BIG boys. Wonder if he can catch the really BIG ones?

Captain Hubbard is so proud:

Craig, way to go sir:

Captain Bryon Holland; one of the very best:

Those very deep water long tail bass are really something:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Look at the size of Ed's bar jack:

Proud:


All that 'catching' has left us hungry, really hungry. 'Jersey Girl' to the rescue:

Wonder if Ed can catch the really BIG Boys? Wonder no more!


Barrel fish are fun to catch, and even more fun to eat:

Get-um Captain Mark Hubbard:




Nice tuna:

Speaking of nice:


We do not see this too often. This is our Florida; plenty of room and fish for everyone:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

yellowedge grouper:

Long tail bass:

Bird:

Here comes Chef Tammy with the finest, cooked to order, steak dinner:

Mr. Zukauskas, welcome to blackfin tuna town:


Vytautas says this trip will be one of the most memorable experiences this Summer. "The crew and the fishing buddies were great and fun. It was great to meet you, Bob." 
Mr. Zukauskas notes..."I am in love with a Florida girl, so, I might come back." 
'MIGHT!' How about will be back. No one leaves a Florida girl. 
After a fine dinner, and a good night's sleep, it's back home until we do it all over again. Is it Friday? Yet!

Captain Dylan Hubbard, his mighty dog, Sid, and Vytautas's, 'Florida Girl,' Corey, inspect a great catch:


Tammy can't believe her eyes:

Can Ed catch the really BIG Boys? Well!


Deep water mystery fish...what are they?


Guys/Girls, only one more Florida Fisherman ll deep drop trip his year, 10/12/17. As of now all 18 positions have been filled. This is going to be another great one. Suggest calling and being put on the waiting list. 
Check out the action packed video of our trip:






Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I love these threads, awesome fish.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No idea on the first mystery fish....a brotula or cusk eel on the second?

What was the weight on the Warsaw?

Nice trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Have been told the first one was a Wenchman. Never saw either before. 
Warsaw weighed 60 pounds.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Glad your back - another fine report and trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Shoulder still hurts. Recovering slowly. 
So glad you like my reports. What an honor bringing them to you.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr Harbison I am glad you are back under way,It might be a bit slow for now but you can show ya still got it. That looked like a Great trip. Thanks for the post. Tommy


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. It's support from people like you that keeps me going.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics and report as usual. 

Your mystery fish are 1) Wenchman Snapper 2) Bearded Brotula. If I catch a Wenchman, I usually butterfly it and send it back down. have caught some very big Golden Tiles and Snowys doing that


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Good to know. I have never seen those dudes before. 

Check out the video from our 8/25/17 trip. Full report to follow.


----------

